# Nic Salts in Cape Town



## Spyro (4/9/18)

Does anyone know any walk in stores in Cape Town that sell NIC salts for DIY?

I'm struggling to find any.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (4/9/18)

Cape Town only please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (4/9/18)

I think BLCK may be opening a store here soon. Sure they will have.

Maybe somebody can confirm this?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/9/18)

Spyro said:


> Does anyone know any walk in stores in Cape Town that sell NIC salts for DIY?
> 
> I'm struggling to find any.


I am guessing u already tried vape cartel in Claremont.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (4/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am guessing u already tried vape cartel in Claremont.





Raindance said:


> I think BLCK may be opening a store here soon. Sure they will have.
> 
> Maybe somebody can confirm this?
> 
> Regards




Can't find any on their website and I need before Saturday so Blck is out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (4/9/18)

if you order today, wont you get it by friday? not sure how long deliveries take to cape town (sorry)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (4/9/18)

You should most likely get it by Friday if you order tonight still. 
My money is on it that you get it Thursday already

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyro (4/9/18)

veecee said:


> if you order today, wont you get it by friday? not sure how long deliveries take to cape town (sorry)


If I have to I will, but R100 shipping for a R150 bottle of nicsalts seems foolish to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (4/9/18)

Spyro said:


> If I have to I will, but R100 shipping for a R150 bottle of nicsalts seems foolish to me.



oh right - forgot about that. soz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (4/9/18)

franshorn said:


> You should most likely get it by Friday if you order tonight still.
> My money is on it that you get it Thursday already
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


If you order before 10 tomorrow (some as late as 1) you will definitely get it on Thursday morning if overnight shipping is chosen.
@Spyro a while ago I only needed some VG. Without a thought went to Juicy Joes and they were out of stock. By the time I had finished riding around it cost me more than R75, (BLCK's delivery charge), in diesel, never mind my time 
I think we often forget the cost of our diesel/petrol and our time. I have started, even if only spending R100, paying the delivery fee. Saves a lot of frustration as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Spyro (4/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> If you order before 10 tomorrow (some as late as 1) you will definitely get it on Thursday morning if overnight shipping is chosen.
> @Spyro a while ago I only needed some VG. Without a thought went to Juicy Joes and they were out of stock. By the time I had finished riding around it cost me more than R75, (BLCK's delivery charge), in diesel, never mind my time
> I think we often forget the cost of our diesel/petrol and our time. I have started, even if only spending R100, paying the delivery fee. Saves a lot of frustration as well.



Agreed, just figured I'd ask to find out of there was any. I'm pretty sure there isn't though. Blck will be setting up shop close to home so looking forward to that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (5/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> If you order before 10 tomorrow (some as late as 1) you will definitely get it on Thursday morning if overnight shipping is chosen.
> @Spyro a while ago I only needed some VG. Without a thought went to Juicy Joes and they were out of stock. By the time I had finished riding around it cost me more than R75, (BLCK's delivery charge), in diesel, never mind my time
> I think we often forget the cost of our diesel/petrol and our time. I have started, even if only spending R100, paying the delivery fee. Saves a lot of frustration as well.


At R1.50 in fuel costs per kilometer it is cheaper to order even locally at a R50 courier fee than driving to the shop and buying over the counter.With most local suppliers offering same day delivery or overnight across country the on line option is a no-brainer.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (5/9/18)

Raindance said:


> At R1.50 in fuel costs per kilometer it is cheaper to order even locally at a R50 courier fee than driving to the shop and buying over the counter.With most local suppliers offering same day delivery or overnight across country the on line option is a no-brainer.
> 
> Regards



But there are no local suppliers it would seem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (5/9/18)

TFM western cape? They're in Sedgefield but same day delivery

Reactions: Like 1


----------

